# Great conceal carry option BP 9cc



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

If your looking for a slim single stack 9mm CC gun like I was a few yrs ago you need to look at the Bersa BP 9cc. Its a easily concealed with a IWB holster it has a mag capacity of 8 +1 in chamber. One of the reasons I bought the Bersa is because of the great trigger and a trigger reset that makes follow up shots and double taps a dream. It was my first CC gun because unlike most 9mm CC pistols it has a grip that fits my big hands, for me a good grip mean great gun control and accuracy! The Bersa does this in spades, and it doesn't have a lot of muzzle jump so staying on target with quick follow up shots is something this gun does very well. Its digested well in excess of 1,000 rds of ammo both FMJ and defensive ammo without any issues. Its a great choice for CC work. Give it a look.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Cannon said:


> If your looking for a slim single stack 9mm CC gun like I was a few yrs ago you need to look at the Bersa BP 9cc. Its a easily concealed with a IWB holster it has a mag capacity of 8 +1 in chamber. One of the reasons I bought the Bersa is because of the great trigger and a trigger reset that makes follow up shots and double taps a dream. It was my first CC gun because unlike most 9mm CC pistols it has a grip that fits my big hands, for me a good grip mean great gun control and accuracy! The Bersa does this in spades, and it doesn't have a lot of muzzle jump so staying on target with quick follow up shots is something this gun does very well. Its digested well in excess of 1,000 rds of ammo both FMJ and defensive ammo without any issues. Its a great choice for CC work. Give it a look.


I have owned three Bersas in the past, all in .380 Auto, and they all ran great for me. I have seen their polymer BP series, but have not shot one yet. Does it come with two magazines?


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Yes it comes with 2 magazines.


----------

